# Hand ownership of thread over,



## chyyran (Feb 7, 2011)

Sometimes, you a thread that you no longer want to be the ts for, or a guide, or an essentials topic that's no longer updated, or you have one of those that you no longer want to update. Wouldn't it be awesome if someone could take over for you, similar to how tempbot takes over USN threads? You could pass it on to someone with interest in maintaining the thread. You would send a reqeust and if the recipient accepts, he/she now owns the first post of that topic, while credit is given to you for starting the thread at the bottom, this way, useful threads could stay alive long after the original ts leaves gbatemp. Mods can forcibly handover or take over threads when a ts is banned without permission from the ts.
It only works 1 way, to avoid spam, TS/Mod -> other member.  Only mods and the ts can send requests. If you aren't the original ts, you can still send a request for someone to take over a thread. This would just require a small modification of the tempbot script. BTW, this shouldn't be availible in the blogs or a restricted sections.

Also sticky submit, basically like submitting threads to be front paged in the USN, but instead, submitting the thread to be stickied, this way, useful threads in the not so popular sections (such as the iDevice and mobile phone section) can be stickies withhout too much hassle for the mods.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 7, 2011)

The "pass over thread's ownership" might be cool, but it might be a hassle to implement.

As for the "sticky submit", _no, please_.
That'd just flood us with stickies requests everywhere, with wannabe-stickies everywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Stickies are gonna be continued to be selected manually, based on user interest, accuracy and information relevancy


----------



## chyyran (Feb 7, 2011)

Lol, 33% don't know what irc is.
The problem is when you click start applet, it prompts you to download applet.php and then it says 405 not allowed where the applet should be.


----------



## KuRensan (Feb 7, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Lol, 33% don't know what irc is.
> The problem is when you click start applet, it prompts you to download applet.pho and then it says 405 not allowed where the applet should be.



Same problem here ^^

Maybe a good idea would be that it'll be able to follow homebrew topic's so if you like it you can follow it and get a special warn when there is a release or something like that


----------



## chyyran (Feb 7, 2011)

What I mean is, a thread like the overlooked DS games thread, or the essential idevicr threads are not updated anymore, with this, someone willing to take over could without making a new thread.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 7, 2011)

RoxasIsSora made a 3DS FAQ, I think, and at one point he seemed to have had the OP switched to SoulSnatcher by one of the staff. Good idea in theory, and I've thought similar myself before.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 7, 2011)

I agree about the 'handover' idea 

I've seen quite a few threads that started off well enough... but then dies off as the OP had lost interest or had an actual life outside of GBATemp (I admit I've been like that before) - or perhaps other aspects have came about (I know of one thread that the OP hasn't updated for a while due to lack of 'PC access')

It is a shame though that MORE than one person can access the OP - but then again we do have the Wiki avaliable to everyone who signs up to it

The 'sticky submit' on the other hand I don't agree on (even though I've had one done) otherwise we could end up with thousands of 'suggested stickies'


----------



## chyyran (Feb 7, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> I agree about the 'handover' idea
> 
> I've seen quite a few threads that started off well enough... but then dies off as the OP had lost interest or had an actual life outside of GBATemp (I admit I've been like that before) - or perhaps other aspects have came about (I know of one thread that the OP hasn't updated for a while due to lack of 'PC access')
> 
> ...



What I mean is that one person can be an ts at one time.
Eg one person gives up on a thread and passes it on to another person, that person gquits and passes it on again.
AFAIK, it will only require a modification of the same script that tempbot uses to take I've USN topic, as I said before.


----------



## RoMee (Feb 7, 2011)

thread transfer is a good idea, TK_Saturn isn't updating his acekard and wood guide anymore, so transferring threads like that is a good idea. "sticky submit" is a stupid idea

I think OP is asking because he has like 6 thread he want stickied 
I'm surprise he hasn't asked for this thread to be sticky yet


----------



## Ikki (Feb 7, 2011)

I kinda like the "hand of ownership" thing.




			
				raulpica said:
			
		

> As for the "sticky submit", _no, please_.
> That'd just flood us with stickies requests everywhere, with wannabe-stickies everywhere



That.


----------



## Minox (Feb 8, 2011)

tj_cool came up with a rather elegant solution for just such a thing.

All the new topic owner needs to do is to make a new post in the topic and request a merge of the first post in the thread with the last post he made. When merging the posts you get to select a 'post owner' which you in this case set as the new person who's going to update it.


----------



## Costello (Feb 8, 2011)

suggestion 1: not bad, could do somehow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




suggestion 2: no

suggestion 3: fixed it, thanks for the report


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah the first thing is already possible through the way Minox described. The 3DS FAQ changed owners like this.
It's a fairly easy method, and requires no custom coding at all.


----------



## mameks (Feb 8, 2011)

I agree so much with the [Essentials] hand-over thing =w=;


----------



## zuron7 (Feb 11, 2011)

I think the handover idea is brilliant because sometimes when a particular member stops deciding to stop updating some popular thread of his, it could be transferred over to another member who is interested.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 11, 2011)

I gotta' vote yes for handover as well.


----------



## Langin (Feb 11, 2011)

The handover idea sounds great! I left my sticky at the xbox section sonce I do not own a xbox anymore, someOne needs to take that job

off-topic Whats that thing in my post?? ??? WTF is that?

Whoaw its a Japanese letter or something like that. Google=no results.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 12, 2011)

Lightning said:
			
		

> off-topic Whats that thing in my post?? ???????? WTF is that?
> 
> Whoaw its a Japanese letter or something like that. Google=no results.


Off-topic: You're talking about those small squares with '24/03' in them ?? Bet you're using firefox !!! 
AFAIK - it's something to do with the 'character encoding'.

EDIT: Opps that IS 'E4/03' and not '24/03' - my eyesight must be getting bad


----------



## Rydian (Feb 12, 2011)

It's E403 here, and I see it as well even though I have unicode support, so it's likely not a standard character that belongs in an alphabet.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 12, 2011)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> tj_cool came up with a rather elegant solution for just such a thing.
> 
> All the new topic owner needs to do is to make a new post in the topic and request a merge of the first post in the thread with the last post he made. When merging the posts you get to select a 'post owner' which you in this case set as the new person who's going to update it.But what if you just want to 'update' the first post but NOT take control over it ???
> 
> ...


- I've managed to find out the problem & '_quoted the post into a [PM] reply_' back to the mod, but after reading the 'solution' above - I'm now thinking that I may've misunderstood what was said & 'replied' in the wrong place/way (mind you it's only been a couple of days - perhaps he's too busy ATM to replace the post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I had PM'd him with a fixed 'quoted' copy of the post, but maybe I should've 'quoted' in the original thread instead & requested the 'merge' (but NOT change the 'post owner')  ?!?!


----------



## chyyran (Feb 7, 2011)

Sometimes, you a thread that you no longer want to be the ts for, or a guide, or an essentials topic that's no longer updated, or you have one of those that you no longer want to update. Wouldn't it be awesome if someone could take over for you, similar to how tempbot takes over USN threads? You could pass it on to someone with interest in maintaining the thread. You would send a reqeust and if the recipient accepts, he/she now owns the first post of that topic, while credit is given to you for starting the thread at the bottom, this way, useful threads could stay alive long after the original ts leaves gbatemp. Mods can forcibly handover or take over threads when a ts is banned without permission from the ts.
It only works 1 way, to avoid spam, TS/Mod -> other member.  Only mods and the ts can send requests. If you aren't the original ts, you can still send a request for someone to take over a thread. This would just require a small modification of the tempbot script. BTW, this shouldn't be availible in the blogs or a restricted sections.

Also sticky submit, basically like submitting threads to be front paged in the USN, but instead, submitting the thread to be stickied, this way, useful threads in the not so popular sections (such as the iDevice and mobile phone section) can be stickies withhout too much hassle for the mods.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 12, 2011)

Posts can be merged keeping the first author as well. Normally when merging, the post will contain the text from both posts, though we can manually edit that out of course.


Perhaps it'd be a more interesting feature to be able to share the OP with someone, rather than changing the author completely.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 12, 2011)

Thread handingover is a great idea 

Sticky submitting would make all the mods die

Applets been broken for a while right?


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 12, 2011)

What is sticky submit?


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 12, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> What is sticky submit?


Read the first post.


----------



## Devin (Feb 12, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Perhaps it'd be a more interesting feature to be able to share the OP with someone, rather than changing the author completely.



+1

This is what we were originally going to do with the 3DS FAQ, until we realized it wasn't possible under current means. Instead of me PMing SS to update the FAQ, I could just do it myself as more information is obtained.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm all for the handing ownership idea.  Maybe it will be possible in IPBv3? 
The problem still is that some people might not bother to hand ownership over before they leave, so in the end a mod would still have to do it.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 12, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Maybe it will be possible in IPBv3?


Haven't seen any "Change Author" buttons, so it's not a standard feature. (Seems to be a Mod for it though)
But we're not on IPBv3 anyway...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 12, 2011)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But we've always got the Wiki pages for 'sharing' though


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 12, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> RoxasIsSora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo 3DS FAQ /=/ Wiki Page


----------



## Devin (Feb 13, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> RoxasIsSora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who uses the Wiki?


----------



## Costello (Feb 13, 2011)

the idea I have is :
instead of handing over ownership, you just have an "access list" where you can allow some additional people to edit the contents of your thread (maybe it could be extended to all posts?)
though I see some problems with this: 
- what if multiple people are editing the post simultaneously
- what if some people in the access list are messing up with the post
- etc.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 13, 2011)

I generally like that. Just not to extend it to all posts. That's more likely to be screwed up.


----------



## monkat (Feb 13, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> - what if multiple people are editing the post simultaneously
> Can't you restrict posts from being edited by more than one person at a time?
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think that's a problem


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 13, 2011)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> Who uses the Wiki?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this idea - perhaps just limit it to JUST the first post only (regardless of whether it's a sticky or not), & perhaps only Mods & the OP can add names to the access list would be a good idea as well (if possible) - otherwise I can see another problem 
- we could have a situation of the OP adding a 'guest', then that 'guest' would add others, which would allow those 'guests' would add more etc etc... which could make the list VERY long. By limiting who can add to the access list - then those to be added, can be 'vetted' & if they abuse the priviledge (or much about with the layout too much etc), remove their name from the access list


... Oh slightly offtopic @Costello: Glad you're around... I've noticed that post I PM'd you about is still the same... did I 'reply' wrongly or was there more wrong with it ??


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 14, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely not.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 14, 2011)

I would like the multiple thread author idea.
It would allow for threads to be managed by two or more people. Dialexio and ifish's iOS jailbreak guide would benefit from the addition of the change. Staff members should be the only people able to add topic authors/creators, though.


----------



## Terminator02 (Feb 20, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> the idea I have is :
> instead of handing over ownership, you just have an "access list" where you can allow some additional people to edit the contents of your thread (maybe it could be extended to all posts?)
> though I see some problems with this:
> - what if multiple people are editing the post simultaneously
> ...



but what if someone goes to the edit page and leaves it over night or is just being a jackass and always has it open, and what if they go to the edit page and leave without canceling or submitting the changes?


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 20, 2011)

Locking the other users out of editing isn't a good idea.

Instead, you could make it like the wiki: If the content was changed since you started editing it, show a warning and the difference between your version and the edited one.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 20, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> but what if someone goes to the edit page and leaves it over night or is just being a jackass and always has it open, and what if they go to the edit page and leave without canceling or submitting the changes?


There is a list of people that can edit the post. Just look for him and revoke his rights.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 20, 2011)

I suppose; I consider the forum and the Wiki to be separate entities, though I suppose there's no reason for them not to have a certain similarity in that regard, but only in relation to shared posts.

If exclusivity were to be used though, Wikidot has a 15 minute editing lock which expires (as the name suggests) after 15 minutes, which would eliminate the overnight problem.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 7, 2011)

Sometimes, you a thread that you no longer want to be the ts for, or a guide, or an essentials topic that's no longer updated, or you have one of those that you no longer want to update. Wouldn't it be awesome if someone could take over for you, similar to how tempbot takes over USN threads? You could pass it on to someone with interest in maintaining the thread. You would send a reqeust and if the recipient accepts, he/she now owns the first post of that topic, while credit is given to you for starting the thread at the bottom, this way, useful threads could stay alive long after the original ts leaves gbatemp. Mods can forcibly handover or take over threads when a ts is banned without permission from the ts.
It only works 1 way, to avoid spam, TS/Mod -> other member.  Only mods and the ts can send requests. If you aren't the original ts, you can still send a request for someone to take over a thread. This would just require a small modification of the tempbot script. BTW, this shouldn't be availible in the blogs or a restricted sections.

Also sticky submit, basically like submitting threads to be front paged in the USN, but instead, submitting the thread to be stickied, this way, useful threads in the not so popular sections (such as the iDevice and mobile phone section) can be stickies withhout too much hassle for the mods.


----------



## Magsor (Feb 22, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> the idea I have is :
> instead of handing over ownership, you just have an "access list" where you can allow some additional people to edit the contents of your thread (maybe it could be extended to all posts?)
> though I see some problems with this:
> - what if multiple people are editing the post simultaneously
> ...



I don't know how hard it would be to implement but it post could be limited to one different user per day.
So you would not give acces to your post to just anyone as it would limit your own access.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 22, 2011)

That doesn't sound like a particularly good idea, especially if more than one person may need to access it at any time, plus due to differing time zones the time period of a day can vary.


----------



## alidsl (Feb 23, 2011)

I know this would benefit me alot (thread handover) and i hope to see it in place. Its just now I have my GCSE's to think about now so i cant vist the site as much anymore. Im sure that other people are in the same boat.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 23, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> the idea I have is :
> instead of handing over ownership, you just have an "access list" where you can allow some additional people to edit the contents of your thread (maybe it could be extended to all posts?)
> yep a good idea
> 
> ...



it's said by someone. ban,warn etc.



i was thinking this for rom translations and other stuff that isn't a guide.

but if it's a guide then can there be an opton to "embed" a wiki page to a post?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 23, 2011)

alidsl said:
			
		

> I know this would benefit me alot (thread handover) and i hope to see it in place. Its just now I have my GCSE's to think about now so i cant vist the site as much anymore. Im sure that other people are in the same boat.


Don't I know this.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 'cos I pretty sure I know what you might be referring to


----------

